# activer un autre écran sur windows 7 pro' boot camp'



## dimitrash (18 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 
Je viens dacheter un MacBook Pro 15 il y a une semaine, mais voilas jai deux logiciels ou je travail avec Windows et qui ne travail pas sur mac.
Donc jai acheter Windows 7 Pro installer avec boot camp.
Je narrive pas à activer un autre écran sur Windows 7 pro pour pouvoir travailler en mode étendu.
Et  aussi avoir une connexion wifi sur la partition Windows. 
Si quelle quun à une solution je suis bien preneur.
Merci dimitri


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Mars 2011)

dimitrash a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je viens dacheter un MacBook Pro 15 il y a une semaine, mais voilas jai deux logiciels ou je travail avec Windows et qui ne travail pas sur mac.
> Donc jai acheter Windows 7 Pro installer avec boot camp.
> Je narrive pas à activer un autre écran sur Windows 7 pro pour pouvoir travailler en mode étendu.
> ...


Peut être explorer les forums pour Windows :mouais:


----------



## dimitrash (18 Mars 2011)

Le problème ne viens pas de l&#8217;adaptateur Apple mini- dp vers VGA. et sur mac il trouve direct le deuxième écran.


----------



## dimitrash (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Problème résolu, il faut, bien sur démarrer sur boot camp et réinstaller les drivers souhaités.
Et vous faite comme sur Apple « pomme p »  et vous aurez le menu des écrans.
Bonne journée.


----------

